# kernel 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 (nergradering)

## hedmo

hej alla hur tar jag mig tillbaka till min gamla kernel efter update & --depclean 

sorry med swengelskan (us layout)

tack

----------

## hensan

Du kan installera en specifik version av ett paket genom att ange paketnamnet med likamed-tecken och versionsnummer:

```
emerge -av =gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r8
```

----------

## hedmo

tack f;r det det kom till anv'ndning till annat direct

----------

